# be my GREEEEEN ---Tutorial!!!



## snowkei (Mar 31, 2007)

this tutorial is for this look =D










**what I use**






[tool]
219 & 242 & 129 brush
Bobbi Brown e/s & e/l brush

[face]
Lancome color id liquid foundation #3

[brow]
shiseido elixir brow pencil #br751

[eye]
e/s #unreally blue & nylon & lustreleaf
fluidine #blacktrack

[lash]
ardell false lashes #111(upper) & demi pixies(lower)

[cheek]
blush #prism

[lip] --not shown in pic
RMK lipstick #20
stila lipstick #kira
chromeglass #metalphysical


first, start with a CLEAN face





[FACE]
apply liquid foundation on the face





and then conceal





[EYE]
apply UNTITLED on entire eye socket





add UNREALLY BLUE on the socket line (with 219)









and U'll see this





add NYLON beneath unreally blue (with 242)









use 219 brush to blend the 2 colors





and U'll see this





apply LUSTRELEAF above unreally blue and on the browbone to lighten









and then U'll see this





use e/l brush to do the liner









and U'll see this









add some UNREALLY BLUE on lower eyelid (still 219)





and U'll see





add some LUSTRELEAF on inner corner to lighten





and U'll see





wear on upper & lower faux lashes









brow brow brow!










[CHEEK]
apply PRISM on the 'apple' (with 129)









[LIP]
apply lipstick and lipgloss 

done!!!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 31, 2007)

Dayummm!!  You make everything look sooo easy, gosh lol.  I so envy your liner skills, I just might have to get that brush since I've been eyeballing it for a few months now lol.

Thanks for sharing, your always such an inspiration


----------



## magi (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you so much for making a tut of this lovely look. I grab my quads tomorrow and try it...


----------



## Ambi (Mar 31, 2007)

You are so much fun to look at, all of your FOTDs and tutorials are bright, colorful and unique, thanks for posting :]


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 31, 2007)

Girl I was so excited when I saw u did a tut for this. It's awesome! Thanks. Quick question, is Aquavert similar to Lusterleaf? I have Aquavert, but not Lusterleaf! I wonder if that would work?


----------



## snowkei (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Girl I was so excited when I saw u did a tut for this. It's awesome! Thanks. Quick question, is Aquavert similar to Lusterleaf? I have Aquavert, but not Lusterleaf! I wonder if that would work?_

 
hey I think Aquavert & Lustreleaf are totally different!!! Lustreleaf is from "Lustre" and has a lot of shimmer!! just love it!! I just bought Aquavert from my friend.. I think Lustreleaf is more shining than Aquavert


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 31, 2007)

WOW!!! Thats awesome snowkei!!! You make it look so easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks beautiful as always!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank u so much Snowkei!! This is a great tut!

I don't have lustreleaf or unreally blue. I guess I can use jewel blue but I'll have to find something similiar to lustreleaf b/c I haven't seen it at any of the MAC store/counters here.


----------



## sol_0586 (Mar 31, 2007)

That is really, really pretty, you are awesome!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Mar 31, 2007)

YAY!! you posted again!! Whenever you make a new tut, you make my day! It looks amazing!


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 31, 2007)

I absolutley love this tut!
make sure to enter it to the tutorial contest!
I wish I had those colors =[


----------



## xiahe (Apr 1, 2007)

beautiful!

i just love your tuts =]


----------



## breathless (Apr 1, 2007)

so, i'm looking at this tut and taking it all in. at every picture i'm saying out loud, "ooooooo! oh my!" my fiance is looking at me like i'm nuts because i'm in looooove with this =]


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 1, 2007)

Oooh this tut is absolutely fabulous!!! thanks so much hon!


----------



## veilchen (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, that's really great, love it!


----------



## Salynn (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you very much!!! This is a wonderful tutorial..!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Apr 1, 2007)

omg i love this tut and all of your other ones too <3


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Apr 1, 2007)

HOT! 
great tut girl!


----------



## ELEMNOP (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow... you look absolutely gorgeous. I loveeee this tutorial. Just.. WOW.


----------



## Emmi (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you so much!! That is beyond gorgeous look!!


----------



## linzbyrd (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow!  Gorgeous look and awesome, detailed tutorial.  Thanks!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_Thank u so much Snowkei!! This is a great tut!

I don't have lustreleaf or unreally blue. I guess I can use jewel blue but I'll have to find something similiar to lustreleaf b/c I haven't seen it at any of the MAC store/counters here._

 
hmm..*LOVELY* said that she asked an MA for an e/s that's the closest to Unreally Blue, and I thought she'd recommend Jewel Blue, but she recommended Electric Eel.


----------



## snowkei (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks everyone!! loves


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2007)

That colour blue is so perfect for your colouring, I love it! Great tut, thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Simi (Apr 2, 2007)

You always come up with very nice color combo. Thank you very much for posting tutorial. I love yaya


----------



## MizzMAC (Apr 2, 2007)

snowkei your my hero!  You did it You did it!  Thank you so much for taking time out to do this tut!  Your looks are awe inspiring!   I can't wait to retry this look now that I have your tut handy!  

Thank You Thank You Thank You!

Truly you're an artist at this!   Appreciate the tut!









 :dancey:


----------



## Midgard (Apr 3, 2007)

Really amazing, I love your tutorials!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 3, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## darkh3av3n (Apr 4, 2007)

Lovely tut! Once again a job well done! Just wanted to ask though, what e/s are similar to the ones you used, because I dont have any of those and would love to try this look out with some regular line Mac shadows. Thanks!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank you so much for this!! It looks so easy and yet so beautiful! I said this in your FOTD but I'll say it again. You really rock the blue e/s!!! I am afraid of blue but on you it's absolutely stunning


----------



## Vixen (Apr 5, 2007)

I love all your tutorials!
Amazing!


----------



## applefrite (Apr 5, 2007)

Very beautiful !!!!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkh3av3n* 

 
_Lovely tut! Once again a job well done! Just wanted to ask though, what e/s are similar to the ones you used, because I dont have any of those and would love to try this look out with some regular line Mac shadows. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hmm..*LOVELY* said that she asked an MA for an e/s that's the closest to Unreally Blue, and I thought she'd recommend Jewel Blue, but she recommended Electric Eel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




__________________


----------



## snowkei (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## CaramelKiss (Apr 5, 2007)

Very pretty. Your tuts are always amazing.


----------



## Uofmchick18 (Apr 6, 2007)

Good heavens..is there anything you CANT do?? this is absolutely amazing as usual..so pretty!!!


----------



## BlueRose (Apr 7, 2007)

wow great job love the colors BUT cant view ALL the pics *crying *crying 
I want to see them


----------



## stellarx1587 (Apr 9, 2007)

Geez... I think this one may be one of my favorites! Good job!!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 11, 2007)

Those colors together are just awesome! Great stuff, simple but vibrant!


----------



## pichima (Apr 22, 2007)

wow!!!!
awesome!!!!
you look like a super model, thanx for this colourful tutorial


----------



## oracle1 (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW! Love this tut.  Thank you


----------



## snowkei (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlueRose* 

 
_wow great job love the colors BUT cant view ALL the pics *crying *crying 
I want to see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
oh why cant u view the pics???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I use flickr album...


----------



## snowkei (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks


----------



## triccc (Apr 23, 2007)

you blend so well!

i love your looks! thank you for the tutorial!!!


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 23, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 24, 2007)

most gorgeous eye makeup ever. i love it! great job. =]


----------



## shebella (Apr 24, 2007)

That was so wonderful


----------



## snowkei (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks ladies =D


----------



## BlueRose (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_oh why cant u view the pics???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I use flickr album..._

 
yeah flickr is blocked here!! be-coze of that I can't view the pics


----------



## lethaldesign (Apr 26, 2007)

gorgeous, as always! i don't have unreally blue, but i may try this with a similar color!


----------



## contrabassoon (May 6, 2007)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## cha_reeza (May 29, 2007)

I agree with the others that your eyelining skills are way beyond amazing. You do make everything look so easy even if they're not


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 30, 2007)

You are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Bybs (May 30, 2007)

This is just so stunning. I love your Tuts! Full of detail and super easy to follow. Thanks


----------



## snowkei (May 30, 2007)

thanks everyone!


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 30, 2007)

Gorgeous, love it!


----------



## MACisME (May 30, 2007)

that is awesome!


----------



## JCBean (May 30, 2007)

Snowkei-once again, I'm left speechless by your incredible tutorial. Your make up is just _perfect_.

And absolutely striking!!

Thank you so much for posting this, I'm going to get some false eyelashes I've decided, they look amazing! 

xx


----------



## aziajs (May 31, 2007)

This is so amazing yet so simple.  I would love to try it.


----------



## snowkei (Jun 7, 2007)

thank u all!


----------



## susu (Jun 7, 2007)

*envy* this is SO hot! i love blue/turquoise...


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: BE my GREEEEEN ---Tutorial!!!*

wow! gorgeous! i am gonna try this!


----------



## im_a_princess (Jun 13, 2007)

you do the greatest tuts on this thing.... i always enjoy them.


----------



## snowkei (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks^^


----------



## im_a_princess (Jun 15, 2007)

i love this... will try


----------



## cocobElle (Jun 18, 2007)

This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL ! Wow, I just wanna go out and buy all the colour lol. But I'll deff try it out, and probs post a follow up pic.


----------



## entipy (Jun 18, 2007)

GREAT tutorial!!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks!!^^


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 20, 2007)

I am always in awe of your tuts! You have amazing skill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the difference it all makes to your already lovely face!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 21, 2007)

i love this look! you're gorgeous!


----------



## pure_diamond (Jun 23, 2007)

thank you for the best tutorial ever ....................


----------



## snowkei (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks all <3


----------



## krackatoa (Aug 4, 2007)

i love this so muuch.


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Aug 4, 2007)

this is beautiful, I love it. You have such beautiful skin, as do most Asians. It's always porcelain-esque. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, where can you buy Ardell lashes, the ones you used are so pretty!


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Aug 4, 2007)

wow! really loved the look, and it looks GREAT on you! wow..


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 5, 2007)

you look absolutly AMAZING! im so gunna try this look, you look perfect hun!


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 5, 2007)

very nice color combo...this looks really great on you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 6, 2007)

suuuuuuper gorgeous!


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 13, 2007)

stunning tut as always snowkei!


----------



## snowkei (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeaceLoveVogue* 

 
_this is beautiful, I love it. You have such beautiful skin, as do most Asians. It's always porcelain-esque. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, where can you buy Ardell lashes, the ones you used are so pretty!_

 
thanks dear, I bought it online =D


----------



## snowkei (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks all


----------



## *J_RO* (Sep 1, 2007)

i am absolutely dying to try this look! Quick question, i looked online for lustreleaf but can't find it, will i have better luck at the MAC stores? 
Awesome job


----------



## alex_atrophy (Sep 1, 2007)

Looks great, I'll have to try that one sometime.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Your tutorials are always fantastic! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## babylux (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: BE my GREEEEEN ---Tutorial!!!*

wonderful!!! love it.


----------



## ompietubs (Sep 14, 2007)

just amazing. i really love the eyelashes too, makes ur eyes even more beautiful. u have a talent for doing makeup!


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 11, 2007)

this is hotttttttt!!!!!!


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

Great tut!  Thank you!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 13, 2007)

Stunning!!


----------



## Niki (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you soo much for this great Tuturial!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow gorgeous!


----------



## KNELA15 (Dec 21, 2007)

wowow...I love your make-up tutorials...you have skills...Keep it up!!!...


----------



## Blissi (Jan 15, 2008)

Great done! If I postmake up on everybody fall.


----------



## mrsgray (Jan 15, 2008)

this is a beautiful look!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: BE my GREEEEEN ---Tutorial!!!*

I adore this!! u are so pro!


----------



## Dollheart (Jan 16, 2008)

I adore all your makeup posts and this one is beautiful! 

xlaniex


----------



## laadyLike (Jan 16, 2008)

Goooorgeous look! I'm such a fan of your tuts!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2008)

wow your blending is amazing!


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 8, 2008)

i love ur tut, thanks for posting it, ya know its funny that i would normally not even think of using a color like nylon, but then I see how nice it is when you blend it and now i wanna get it, to blend with other colors!


----------



## verorenee (Apr 17, 2008)

do you have any alternative suggestions for unreally blue and lustreleaf from the perm line?


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 17, 2008)

gorgeous!! you create the most amazing looks


----------



## magmunnen (Apr 17, 2008)

god damn, great tut!


----------



## eenerkwak (Apr 17, 2008)

dude u are so freaking talented :]]]
wo ai ni!! <3


----------



## anjecakes (Apr 18, 2008)

I absoluuuuuuuuuuutely love your tutorials. Though I don't have these specific colors, I can make something similar work!

Like some have said, I'm envious of your liner work.


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 18, 2008)

amazing


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 18, 2008)

This look is sooooooooooooooooo pretty. 

Probably my favorite so far.


----------



## catz1ct (Apr 19, 2008)

wow awesome


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 19, 2008)

i love your tut.s (well i've only seen 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



u did the one about emphasizing the crease right?? that one was sooooo utterly helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*how do i add a "thank you"?* i'm still kinda new and can't find the button anymore.... <-- dork


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 19, 2008)

beautiful. I still don't know how to apply lashes to the lower lash line.


----------



## xShoegal (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, this is absolutely gorgeous!
I love how u put the aqua.


----------



## Naniss (Apr 23, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## sofabean (Apr 25, 2008)

this is HOT!! i love it!


----------



## TIERAsta (Apr 26, 2008)

i am so jealous of your eyeliner skills!


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Apr 28, 2008)

Blending is impeccable. Why can't I just be you? hahaa


----------



## Shannyn (Apr 28, 2008)

This is flawless! Thanks so much! You are so talented.


----------



## d-0ne (May 8, 2008)

the way you do your eye makeup is just incredible. the finished product looks like it's from a magazine! 

i was just wondering if there was any other way to get this look without using the false eyelashes..? i have monolids as well


----------



## ahamoments (May 10, 2008)

Those lashes look amazing on you! I'm going to copy your tutorial for this weekend! Thanks!


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

It looks lovely on you!


----------



## Catatonia (May 23, 2008)

Wow this looks really great! Amazing, love it!


----------



## cuiran (May 31, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## brisha (Jun 1, 2008)

this is soo beautiful


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jun 1, 2008)

love this look! its so bright and great colors. 
i just bought a shirt that would totally match 
this look. thanks!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 2, 2008)

This is an amazing TUT!!! Thanks!


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jul 21, 2008)

AMAZING!!
i'm deffinetly going to try this n__n


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Jul 21, 2008)

this is such a pretty look..i am going to try this..i have always wanted to put faux lashes on my bottom lashes...i will have to try that now too


----------



## beautyku (Jul 21, 2008)

gorgeous..


----------



## Geraldine (Jul 22, 2008)

It's great!! you have tons of talent.


----------



## Lalli (Jul 23, 2008)

ooo i love it!!! im going to a wedding! and our asian weddings are all about color and lots of it! deffo guna try this out!


----------



## magia (Jul 24, 2008)

Perfect mermaid-look! You have put your eyeshadows in very pretty way and colours suit you very well.


----------

